# Giant defy composite - 2013 & 2014 carbon fork differences ? !



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys, need a bit of assistance, sorry to be a geek however loooking at the Defy Composite and noticed the 2013 model fork spec says -

- *Advanced grade composite*, full composite overdriver steerer

and the 2014 model fork spec say -

- *Composite-grade composite*, full-composite OverDrive steerer

so it seems the 2014 fork spec is been downgraded to lower grade carbon ? i know the frame is composite however are the 2014 forks now composite as opposed to Advanced grade which were on the 2013 models ? 

anyone know ???

cheers


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

The 2013 is listed as advanced composite with alloy steerer in the giant archives. The 2014 as composite-grade with composite steerer. Actually surprised to see 2013 listed with advanced - wonder if that was a typo? At any rate, don't think you'll notice too much difference between advanced grade and composite grade - even weight will be minimal difference. But full carbon steerer on 2014 is nice.


----------



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks and it is odd as some of the info from Giant suggests the 2013 has a composite steerer ....so i am slightly confused.

as you rightly say wont have major effect but wouild be interested to know


----------

